# Today on RO- Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Oct 1, 2009)

[align=center]





*Thursday, 1st October 2009*




Hello!
I have been away for a little while- but I am back, now a Mrs. and ready to catch up and do the news again! 












Happy Birthday to...

*JadeIcing...*
who is also celebrating her 4th wedding anniversary today! Congratulations *Alicia* and *Rob*!

Aso...

*minirexlover89*

and...

*Mister Timothy HoppyToes* (owner of member *missycove*)

And *irishbunny*'s *Princess* celebrates her  first gotcha day  today!


Have a great day guys!
arty:


Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the  Calendar! 









*angieluv* is having some problems  posting photos.  Can you help?







*Infirmary- Bunnies and slaves that need our help and support:

**Storm*- was suffering with small and runny poops but appears to be doing better now- keep your fingers crossed for him and *Mrs. PBJ*!


*Chippy*- *JimD* is taking her to the vet today for a  lump.  Please keep them in your thoughts


*Patches*- *steffiexxweffie* is worried about a  constant molt  causing some bald patches...


:bunnynurse:ray:



*happatk* is looking forward to  bringing Cupcake home! 
inkbouce:


Have you seen  The Daily Bunny?  It's cuteness overload- a real must-see!
:inlove:


*Gordon* is wondering if your bunnies can  sense your mood? 
:bunnyhug:


*Fancy77* has a  new addition  to introduce! Go and meet Jay Jay!
inkelepht:



*Flash* is excited to be  bringing Bentley home  on Saturday!
:bunnydance:



*Stone_family3* is worried about their bunny  being bored.  Do you have any toy ideas to share?
:dunno



*I.Iai *is wondering about  new litter boxes? 
:litterempty:




*
* *Let Your Hare Down*

Go and check out everything going on in this forum!



*



*


*Who is this?!








Have a great day!
*[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 2, 2009)

Mystery Bunny is Thumper, her slave is Grace-Irishbunny


----------



## Bethi7 (Oct 2, 2009)

I seen that bunny but cant remember her name, but 4 some reason he reminds me of mine because the colors of her chest!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the news, Jen!
That mystery bunny had me stumped


----------

